# Early Tenancy Termination - pregnancy - help!



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone - (FYI I am posting for a friend) 

Has anyone on here had a decent early end of termination story? I'm reading online about all these terrible stories of 2-4 month penalty payments and landlords cashing cheques to make them bounce and get the tenant under police custody. 

A good friend of mine shares a 2 bedroom apartment in her name, with her friend. Her husband works in Qatar. Last week she found out she was pregnant and this morning her husband has lost his job (unplanned pregnancy and loss of job in 1 week .) They need to return home upon visa cancellation. 

She has handed over 4 cheques and come May 15th the landlord will be cashing the 3rd one. Her contract states that she has to give 3 months notice and 2 months penalty (which I thought was a bit excessive.) Due to the abruptness and unplanned of the pregnancy and her flatmate refusing to pay this penalty she is unable to hand over that amount of cash, nor give 3 months for then she will be 6 months into her pregnancy in Dubai with no job and no husband. Her flatmate is refusing to also take the flat in her name. 

She has suggested to the landlord that she will do all she can to find a new tenant come May and will hand the apartment back over **** and span in the condition she got it. He told her to propose this to his estate agent as he covers his portfolio and she is anxiously awaiting a reply.

Any chance, sliver of hope, he will agree to this and she will be able to leave criminal record free? I know you can't predict but any advice or similar stories would be wonderful.

Thanks


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

UPDATE -

Just as I posted this my friend called me - her landlord is being pretty decent and has got his agent to find new tenants and only charges her 1 months penalty. 

There is some good stories after all


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Update no 2*

EVEN BETTER

My friend has another friend who is willing to move into the apartment as it is and change the contract over to a brand new year contract in her name - the landlord has wavered her 1 month penalty free and she is able to leave scott free.

How lucky is she! Spread the word - if you negotiate and show you are helping some landlords really are great.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just out of interest, what nationality is the landlord?


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Just out of interest, what nationality is the landlord?


Indian


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I had a decent landlord when we decided to break our tenancy agreement. We ended up paying one month and got our checks back. There are always good people out there that understand things happen in people's lives which they may have no control over it


----------



## OzTak (Jul 28, 2012)

Had to experience early contract termination too as we needed a bigger place. 

landlord had the right to take one months rent however he waived it off and returned back the outstanding balance (as i had paid year rent up front) + security deposit + did not deduct anything for re-painting etc. 

so yeah there are landlords out there who can be understanding and cooperative - it all depends on the relationship you build with them.


----------

